# Thoughts on this recumbent



## Pale Rider (6 Oct 2016)

My brother's seemingly insoluble saddle problems have led him to seriously consider a recumbent.

Naturally, he's asked me for an opinion as the fount of all cycling knowledge, but I know next-to-nothing about recumbents.

He's tried this one, and despite falling off on the test ride, is quite tempted.

The folding is an attraction as he wants to take the bike in the car.

Specced up a bit, the cost will be about £3.5K - is this reasonable?

Are there any other recumbents I could point him towards?

http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/ghp/index_e.html


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

The Grasshopper gets good reviews but if I were spending £3.5 grand on a bike I would want to borrow one for a few days. A short test ride is not enough on a recumbent.

The high price is due to it being a folder. There are not many folding recumbents.

I had a Bachetta Giro 26 for a few months but could not get on with it but managed to sell it on quiclkly. I was lucky.


----------



## flake99please (6 Oct 2016)

Azub also make some cracking recumbents. I'm sure their folding one is aptly named Origami. I found that you get more bang for your buck versus HP Velotechnic.


----------



## Mr Magoo (6 Oct 2016)

A Fenland based recumbent sweet shop might have the answer or jolly sound advice . Gosh that sounds like the beginning of an advert so I will stop now .
Sent you a private message Mr PR


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Oct 2016)

I've passed on the Azub link and Mr Magoo's/Kevin's details.

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> A Fenland based recumbent sweet shop might have the answer or jolly sound advice . Gosh that sounds like the beginning of an advert so I will stop now .
> Sent you a private message Mr PR



Why was that so cryptic? I think we are allowed to talk about Kevin on here


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Why was that so cryptic? I think we are allowed to talk about Kevin on here


Probably because Kevin is one of the people on here who has actually read the rules.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Probably because Kevin is one of the people on here who has actually read the rules.



I think Kevin is an exception to that rule when it comes to recumbents


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I think Kevin is an exception to that rule when it comes to recumbents


Not my decision to make. All I'll say is that being a recumbent wannabee I do appreciate reading advice given from the professional perspective.

Anyway... back on topic.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Oct 2016)

Morning. I tried out a Grasshopper prior to buying the SMGTe. I decided the fold added complexity and weight, and ultimately didn't meet my needs. I can't lift much, so folded weight rather than size is the restriction. SMGTe is very similarly engineered, but gains a bigger drive wheel to dispense with unusual gearing requirements.

My HPVelotechnik is still the goto recumbent in the shed. Rain, commute, bimble, shops, hauling, its the one thats dependable, safe, over engineered. Its not my fast bike, but then it probably has close to 35,000 miles on it, and it's still super plush and fast enough to take out for an overnight 250.

The best advice I can offer your brother is to try out as many as possible. Even within a single manufacturer or model, the choice of tiller / superman / underseat steering can create a totally different feel. After 8 years of recumbent riding, I can *almost* keep a tiller steered 'bent up for two pedal strokes. Others swear by them.

The right bike is out there. If he wants to take a spin on the back of the Quetzal any time, or come try a Streetmachine (I'm not letting him touch the encore, yet) he's more than welcome.


----------



## davidphilips (7 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> The Grasshopper gets good reviews but if I were spending £3.5 grand on a bike I would want to borrow one for a few days. A short test ride is not enough on a recumbent.
> 
> The high price is due to it being a folder. There are not many folding recumbents.
> 
> I had a Bachetta Giro 26 for a few months but could not get on with it but managed to sell it on quiclkly. I was lucky.



now that is good advice i had a recumbent a few years ago and never used it just did not like it, a short test is not enough and its a pity i had not been given that advice before i bought one time spent testing/trying out is time well spent advise your brother to test at least a few.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Oct 2016)

I think there's a danger of over-researching even a major purchase, but it does seem recumbents need proper looking into, so that's the direction in which I will shunt brother.

He's self employed/semi-retired so can find the time.

Thanks to everyone, and to @arallsopp for the offer of a test ride.

I like the way he casually mentions 'an overnight 250' as if such rides are routine.

Much as I like my occasional 100 mile rides on my ebike, me and genuine distance cycling are always going to be strangers.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Oct 2016)

When I got my 'bent (shoulder injury made it a 'requirement' ) I found learning to ride it [Nazca Fuego - tiller steering] was like learning to ride a bike all over again. The balance is so different, starting is harder, wheelbase is longer, so heel-strike when tight turning is almost inevitable etc. It takes some time to get the hang of it - a bit like only having ridden an MTB and trying a drop-bar racer - totally different feel. Equally, well worth persevering , as only then can one make a valid judgement whether this or that bike suits best  ... then the    kicks in !


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Oct 2016)

Has anyone considered that rather than going to the expense of buying a folder a better option would be to get a trailer to tow behind the car? You can get second hand ones for less than £200 and they can be used for duties other than the bike too. I think that would be my option should I need to transport the trike, though of course I passed my test long before 1997 after which you need to take a separate towing test.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2016)

Alternatvely, you could fasten a roof rack to the car and 3 lengths of pvc piping with a sot cut out for the wheels. I took my ICE trike all over europe like the.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Oct 2016)

Or a trike will fit in a biggish estate, like an A4, C5 or Mondeo.
I've seen trikes in all three of those.


----------



## currystomper (8 Oct 2016)

OK here is my normal suggestion, a Cruzbike, the quest can be folded into a very small package however there is a learning curve to get up on this front drive bike.

CS


----------



## BlackPanther (9 Oct 2016)

I'd advise against buying a new recumbent as a first purchase, unless you're loaded. Usually they're at least twice the price, but buy 2nd hand and get back what you paid when you sell. Depending on where your Brother lives, try and see if he can blag a ride on someone's steed first to see if he takes to it. some can, some can't...my Brother sussed out my Bacchetta Strada within minutes, my mate was completely useless.....but very funny to watch.

Also take some measurements of the car/bike, as with the wheels off, a lot of 2 wheelers will fit in an average car, so maybe folding, and all the weight/complexity/price it brings wouldn't be necessary?


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Oct 2016)

ICE did have a video similar to that


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Mr Magoo and I managed to get a Trice Q into a Smart Roadster....


Hmmm. None of my bikes would be seen dead in a Smart!


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Hmmm. None of my bikes would be seen dead in a Smart!



Aye, but you might be if you crashed one.

Just to update the thread, brother is going to arrange a day trip to Mr Magoo and take it from there.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Best thing your brother could do. In fact, why don't you make it a family trip? Mr M has all sorts of fun things to play with....



I'm a bit out of the geographical picture in the North East.

And call me a wuss, but you wouldn't get me on a two-wheeled recumbent, although I'd certainly try a trike.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Oct 2016)

I'm kinda-with @Pale Rider here. I'm still scared of my PDQ.
Trikes, OTOH


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Oct 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm kinda-with @Pale Rider here. I'm still scared of my PDQ.
> Trikes, OTOH



Trike wins (won!) every time...


----------



## DaddyPaddey (14 Oct 2016)

I bought a Grasshopper without trying one, relying on the fact I rode a Longstaff 'bent with no problem a few years ago. Kept it for 4 months, fell off 11 times, but managed Morcombe-Whitby and back. I liked the fold system on the Hopper-it was brilliant. However I found it very 'twitchy' at low speed, hence the offs.

Now have HP Scorpion trike which folded fits into the back of the wife's Hyundai i10. However it needed 2 people to lift it in, not because of the weight but because it was awkward, so I bought a Seat AlteaXL [cost less than the 'bent], and the Scorpion fits in unfolded-easy peasy.


----------



## Tilley (10 Nov 2016)

Have you looked at ICE recumbents they are in Falmouth. It was their Fattrike you tube clip that made me aware of the whole recumbent trike possibility.
I ended up buying a used Trice, but have spoken to the guys at ICE a couple of times regarding parts and possibilities and they have openly offered me test rides. I just haven't managed to get to Falmouth yet. One day I hope to get there and have a play on a Fat trike just to see if it really is as fun as it looks, or whether the effort really is too much.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (10 Nov 2016)

Tilley said:


> Have you looked at ICE recumbents they are in Falmouth. It was their Fattrike you tube clip that made me aware of the whole recumbent trike possibility.
> I ended up buying a used Trice, but have spoken to the guys at ICE a couple of times regarding parts and possibilities and they have openly offered me test rides. I just haven't managed to get to Falmouth yet. One day I hope to get there and have a play on a Fat trike just to see if it really is as fun as it looks, or whether the effort really is too much.


They were at the York rally and had a track set up I had great fun trying the trikes. I would love one but no car and can't take it on the train so have decided I'll have to wait til I retire so I can booger off with no time limits 

Early bird booking is open for next year's rally I've booked my camping. Any other cyclechatters going?


----------



## Falco Frank (26 Nov 2016)

My Toxy is still available...

I'll leave this here :-)


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Nov 2016)

HPVelotechnik trike on a train.....


----------



## DaddyPaddey (28 Nov 2016)

Is that your Gekko?


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Nov 2016)

DaddyPaddey said:


> Is that your Gekko?




Yep....

We were off to Wales - Chepstow to St Davids


----------

